

The best of Linux FUD - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/195049/biggest-linux-fud-hits-all-time

======
billswift
>This line of thought falls into the incorrect notion that just using a GPL
program or linking to it with another application will immediately force you
to change the license of your product to GPL, too. Most people understand
these days that this is wrong, though every once in a while this FUD still
pops up, amazingly.

This is believable, unfortunately, because of Stallman's rants against
proprietary software. They are easier to read and understand than the actual
GPL, so too many people get their ideas of the GPL from the rants rather than
doing the work of reading and understanding the license.

------
blub
It is becoming obvious to me that the battle with Microsoft has left deep
wounds in the Linux community. Instead of focusing on making software, a lot
of people are focusing on Microsoft and are driven by hate.

This is emotionally unhealthy and it's holding both the community and the
individuals back.

